# Puff Busted !!!



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

yep,....another case of the cops checking on someone's "well being"...they only took my plants and bongs...they left all my equiptment,so i'm moving out of state tomorrow....i'll still show up for court,9 plants does'nt seem to be too big a deal here...hey were gonna give me a citaion but i did'nt qualify....my bail was 15,000 and i got out a couple o' hours ago...i'm gonna go for illegal search&seizure...i nee a good lawyer and some good advice....could some one please post the NORMAL legal link ???thanks


----------



## Tater (Nov 3, 2008)

Sucks man.  What happened how did they get you?

Hang in there bro and liar up as soon as you can.  Hell beg, borrow, (steal but not really) to get the money for a good lawyer.  It will be worth it in the end.  Enough money can get you out of anything.  Ask OJ.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

i've got the cash....my mother and i got into an extremely heated arguement over tne phone and my ptsd kicked in...she supposedly thought i would harm myself and called the cops....but the kicker is........i was'nt there....they took pics and seized the plants only,...and all o my smokewear...i loved those pipes....i don't think the charge will stick because of the way they found it but i could e wrong...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

and no, im not on my PC..i cant believe the did'nt take it...they did'nt even take my drybox or the pound of leaves i had...and they DID find it..


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Dude my worst nightmare ever. Sorry man


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

when i relocate, i'll be fine....thankfully i have a few TRUE friends to help.....my buddy from a few states away has already rented a van and will be here to take me and my "toys" back with him...i already have an apartment where i'm going and enough cash to start fresh.....wish me luck....i will not leave this site but i don't know how long i'll be puff monkey...


----------



## Tater (Nov 3, 2008)

Good luck bro.  I wish you all the best.  Sometimes you just get dealt a bum hand.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

it could have been alot more bummer.....i'm a convicted felon and they found a shotgun, but it was broken and there were no shells....but they still could have charged me with it....i was overwelmed by the support of all the jailors.....they kept pointing out the drunks and kept saying"...and that is legal"...they also said i was the coolest "badguy" they ever booked


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

even 1 of the aressting officers said she hated what she was doing and agreed with my right to self medicate....i liked her


----------



## msge (Nov 3, 2008)

puff man that really sucks make a bad day at work look good 

Pulling for ya lots of green mojo


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 3, 2008)

man thats bad news. keep us posted on how it plays out.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 3, 2008)

That sucks I hope it works out.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 3, 2008)

didn't your mom know you had a grow going on?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 3, 2008)

Dude, suck big time, man.Wishing you the best on your case, bud, I know you'll be fine tho. Hope you come back real soon, I really enjoyed your grows on here.


----------



## Trent45 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear my man, but hey, things could be A LOT worse. The whole scenario sounds a little fishy to me that they just busted into your house and conviscated your things. I don't know much about the criminal system in your area, but they have no authoruty to enter your house for one reason, and convict you for another. Sounds like you could get off if you have a good lawyer and a push hard towards the fact that there was no means of comunication on the part of the police. Did they try to call your house, or cell phone? Did they knock, announcethere presence or look inside to see if anyone was indeed inside, or in any touble. Seems like they kinda just busted in and one thing turned into another after they smooped around long enough.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 3, 2008)

*That's harsh, get a good lawyer and you'll be fine. Sorry to hear you had to spend time behind bars my man.*


----------



## kaotik (Nov 3, 2008)

sorry to hear m8.
best of luck getting back on your feet, and i hope you fare better in your new place. 
i'm suprised they didn't take your equipment though. that's basically all they do here (well unless you're growing mass amounts, then fines may follow) usually they just take the plants and equipment, and that's that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Puff Monkey, my thoughts are with you.  That just sucks.  A good lawyer can make all the difference in the world.  Good luck and keep us all informed.  Here is the NORML "Find a Lawyer" link:  http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=3445

THG


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 3, 2008)

Too bad man, I was really enjoying your Industrial Room thread.  Hopefully I can follow along with the new incarnation once you get straightened away!


----------



## andy52 (Nov 3, 2008)

damn puff that really sucks.i wish you the best and all will be well.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> didn't your mom know you had a grow going on?


yes,but she admitted to being drunk and says she paniced


----------



## Melissa (Nov 3, 2008)

*sorry to hear that puff ,,,good luck in your new town ,,,,hope all goes well eace:*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

Trent45 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear my man, but hey, things could be A LOT worse. The whole scenario sounds a little fishy to me that they just busted into your house and conviscated your things. I don't know much about the criminal system in your area, but they have no authoruty to enter your house for one reason, and convict you for another. Sounds like you could get off if you have a good lawyer and a push hard towards the fact that there was no means of comunication on the part of the police. Did they try to call your house, or cell phone? Did they knock, announcethere presence or look inside to see if anyone was indeed inside, or in any touble. Seems like they kinda just busted in and one thing turned into another after they smooped around long enough.


see,thats the thing....i wasn't there..so i have no idea


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

i'm gonna prolly end up in cali soon....i know i qualify for a med card


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

Melissa said:
			
		

> *sorry to hear that puff ,,,good luck in your new town ,,,,hope all goes well eace:*


all will be well....i will be protected in my new location...thanks for the support guys...and gals i will say this....no way am i gonna stop now....i'm simply leaving all the risks behind


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 3, 2008)

goodluck man, we are wishing you all the best. You will be alright bud.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your troubles Puff. Keep your head up man!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hey Puff Monkey, my thoughts are with you. That just sucks. A good lawyer can make all the difference in the world. Good luck and keep us all informed. Here is the NORML "Find a Lawyer" link: http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=3445
> 
> THG


much thanks hempess' my friends are going to pull everything they have to get me out of this.....tomorrow night, i'l be sitting on the beach tokin' a fatty.even my bondsman says 3-5 years probation...less with a good lawyer....it seems that everyone i've come into contact with is showing some kind of support so ithink i'll be ok.....plus , the med issue WILL come up in court.....i will have doctors to testify on my behalf..my home is very modest so there is no sign of a serious money making operation and i'm not even being charged with intent to distribute..all in all i'm not in a bad spot considering the events of this past weekend...


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 3, 2008)

just keep positive!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *That's harsh, get a good lawyer and you'll be fine. Sorry to hear you had to spend time behind bars my man.*


i actually never made it behind bars.....it seems that my friends have more power than i knew about...not with the cops, but being able to take care of me within hours and they are in florida, i'll have to ask how they got me an apartment literally 1 hour after i made the call,and then rented a van to come pick me and my equiptment up.....that is a true friend,to drive 12 hours to help me out.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> goodluck man, we are wishing you all the best. You will be alright bud.


i will be alright when i get some bud, lolol


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 3, 2008)

Youll be alright mang. May the force be with you!

I remember when I was locked up last time... had a couple cops in there
wanting to be body guards for my band being we were playing
alot around the central east coast area. Bail was 25,000 that time.
The guy that set it thought it was disrespectful how me and my bass
player were laughing it off because we knew we had the money to get
outta there that night..... Couldnt stand the fact we were hitting it
off with every cop in the holding/booking area I guess.
But had nothing to do with drugs.






Goodluck mang!
edit: Like said above, A good lawyer is all it takes.
Its all about the franks in this country. Got enough
of those and you can get away with anything.


----------



## poopsie (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, Puff, you do have a true friend.  Sorry to hear all that, but it almost sounds like divine intervention since everything is turning out better than before.  I told you if you looked after that dog you'd be okay.

I wish I was moving to California and getting a medical card! :giggle:


----------



## lyfr (Nov 3, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i'm gonna prolly end up in cali soon....i know i qualify for a med card


Sorry 'bout your troubles Puff, we'd love to have ya


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

is there any special reason NORMAL endorses these law firms ???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> Sorry 'bout your troubles Puff, we'd love to have ya


no matter what happens, you guys will know when i return(if i even have to leave at all)..i'd love to see cali, and prolly stay...i love the idea of not being persecuted for my choice in meds....btw, i am really high right now..i'm at a friends house and she has some good....i haven't slept in 3 days but i feel much better right now so i figure i'll sleep good tonight


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

poopsie said:
			
		

> Wow, Puff, you do have a true friend. Sorry to hear all that, but it almost sounds like divine intervention since everything is turning out better than before. I told you if you looked after that dog you'd be okay.
> 
> I wish I was moving to California and getting a medical card! :giggle:


if i move to cali, it'll be at least a year from now....i actually did call  the SPCA on my neighbors....at least i don't have to worry about retaliation


----------



## Tater (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure norml only recommends law firms that are experienced in weed law and defending people like yourself.  Don't quote me though, thats just from what I've gleaned in my visits to the norml site.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks...i'm gonna call the nashville firm....there office is really close to my house


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2008)

Good Luck Puff and sorry about your room.


----------



## wakebud77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Puff man i am sorry i wish the best and i hope you dnt get f-ed by the leo


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 3, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> yep,....another case of the cops checking on someone's "well being"...they only took my plants and bongs...they left all my equiptment,so i'm moving out of state tomorrow....i'll still show up for court,9 plants does'nt seem to be too big a deal here...hey were gonna give me a citaion but i did'nt qualify....my bail was 15,000 and i got out a couple o' hours ago...i'm gonna go for illegal search&seizure...i nee a good lawyer and some good advice....could some one please post the NORMAL legal link ???thanks



oh man.. how the *edit*.. happen?


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 3, 2008)

moving to fla?   that is still illegal down there...

man.. be careful.. and  how the heck that happen?   any 5 people that know you grow..you are consider to be busted..   unless you are in right state where they will let you grow.. or have med card..  jeez  I'm disappointment of what that has been going on!!..I can't believe this..  I better not be next..


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this Puff, if ur ever in the UK, we got a spare bed and some home grown with your name on it! maybe time for a holiday!

hope it works out for you, looking foward to the next grow, keep the faith chief!


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this man.  I hope the best for you in all your future endevors and hope you can stick with it.  Don't wanna see youc have to bounce off the site.  Good luck.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 4, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i was overwelmed by the support of all the jailors.....they kept pointing out the drunks and kept saying"...and that is legal"...they also said i was the coolest "badguy" they ever booked


 


			
				PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> even 1 of the aressting officers said she hated what she was doing and agreed with my right to self medicate....i liked her


 
Damn dude, hope you just kept your mouth shut. I wouldn't trust that 'friendly talk' for nothing! All you had to do was agree with them and it will probably be considered a confession. These back stabbing LEO's train on ways to 'pal up' to suck you in and use it against you later. Best of luck to ya bro. No one likes to see a good man go down.  If they even ask you the time of day, tell them to go ask your lawyer!!!


----------



## Dexter (Nov 4, 2008)

Damn,  Got no good advice , just best of luck friend. I'm sure you'll hit the ground running in no time. 
 They say a change is as good as a holiday. Will go and light one up for you now Bro:bong:. 
All the best 
Dexter


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 4, 2008)

*Sure hope everything works out for ya PM. :aok: *


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 4, 2008)

well if u in the usa, regradess of the state, if they did not have a "no-knock" serch warrent to search our house. if u are not there. an if u do not have a copy of "said warrent"  they are pretty much screwed. even if they had a typica serchwarrent, u would have to be there inorder for them to excute the serch. first one, well is not a warrent that is givin very easy. they would have had to set up a watch an get pic's an persent it to the D.A, of your county, who would then deside wether or not to take it to a juge, an THEN an only then will a juge order that type of serchwarrent. not the kind of search u discribed. a half decent lawyer could get u off, hell i could get u off. i love how cops are so stupied.......wile i am on the subject. we as an underground group need to lurn the laws of our countys. how an when a cop serches you can have a termendis impact on how things end up in cort..........i can't stress this enuff...........don't say nothing, don't sine nothing, don't agree to nothing. don't agree to have a taped recording with leo, (with out laywer present) don't tell them ****. remember they have to prove u are gilty, an just cuz they arest u don't mean they have what they need to prove u gilty!!!!!!!!! 



well sory to get off on a rant, but i hope eveything works out for u buddy.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 4, 2008)

All in all remember what they say when they put the cuffs on, its all right there.............. YOU HAVE THE <RIGHT> TO REMAIN SILENT. 
ANYTHING YOU SAY CAN AN WILL BE USED AGEST U IN A CORT OF LAW.YOU HAVE A RIGHT TO AN LAYWER, IF YOU CAN NOT AFORD ONE, ONE SHALL BE APOINTED BY THE CORTS.

cops will tell u if u don't coprate with them they will thow u in jail, laugh at them, tell them to shut up, an book u, so u can get bailed out of jail.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 4, 2008)

well my friend if you come to mi. you have a place to stay with me.i feel ya bro.thats exactly why i hate anything and anyone associated with law enforcement.they are all btchs.good luck my friend


----------



## city (Nov 4, 2008)

Best of luck to ya. i hope all ends well. sorry i cant help out but with wishes for you.My little bro has PTSD and they stop lossed him.F*** bush. I fear for him as well. and if he became a pot head. no biggy. at least he's not on the crack docs give ya.hope all ends well for ya.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, Puff, I hope you finally got some sleep.
I hope it works out for ya and it is not looking bad, as you are not charged with distribution or intent.
Hopefully you got lawyer on speed dial now.
Do EVERYTHING he/she says-even if you think it is stupid!

luck be with ya

Gb


----------



## 303053 (Nov 4, 2008)

fight the system best u can man.....dont let emm get you down.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 4, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> cops will tell u if u don't coprate with them they will thow u in jail, laugh at them, tell them to shut up, an book u, so u can get bailed out of jail.


 

 I LOVE this post! Make sure you tell them that you heard county food rocks and ask them to get you booked before dinner 'cause your getting kinda hungry!..... Tell them you hope it's SOS night..:rofl: Oh man, they would probably just send you straight to the nut ward.

A little off subject but... I have a close friend that absolutely swears he got pulled over and the cop was a total jerk. The cop started searching his car and my buddy said he had a pound+ in the trunk and just before the cop popped the trunk my buddy crapped his pants, started to strip, reached in and grabbed his crap and started to smear it all over his face and body while pleading to the cop to *"MAKE THE FEVER STOP!!!"* I swear I have no way at all to prove any of this happened... But.. supposedly the cop just stood there with eyes as big as hockey pucks. End of story? Supposedly the cop stopped searching, had his wife come pick up his car, he spent the night at the mental ward where they gave him one valuum, told him his welbuterin probably wasn't working the way it was suppossed to and to see his primary asap and sent him home 24 hours later. That's the story. Who knows?


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 4, 2008)

Best of luck man. They should just leave everyone with weed and ptsd alone, just trying to straighten out in the head what one did for the country...


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 4, 2008)

Yo Ho Puffin Afatty,

  I think you got a great attitude even in the face of some pretty sad crapola. That kind of thinking and attitude will see you through the rough, and believe me friend we will all be thinking some good thoughts, and sending pos energy your direction. 
  Your mature thinking will be missed for the short while you are in transition  from one location to the next. Hurry back to us ok ??  and if you can, drop a line or two and let us all know how your making out. Remember that no man is alone that has true friends. you are a friend.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Thorn (Nov 4, 2008)

sorry to hear of your trouble puff! Darn I was loving watching your grows  very strange tho, and I sure hope you get the charge dropped as that is totally unfair!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 4, 2008)

Lastritez said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about this Puff, if ur ever in the UK, we got a spare bed and some home grown with your name on it! maybe time for a holiday!
> 
> hope it works out for you, looking foward to the next grow, keep the faith chief!



Hey buddy, I'm in the UK too. Got a little home grown but not much  Hope wherever you are that you doing ok


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 4, 2008)

*If you have any questions or need to talk at all feel free to PM me man...*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 6, 2008)

ok guys, i hired one of those law firms from the norml site...went and met my lawyer today and he basicly told me not to worry, it'll be a year before i ever see a courtroom...all is going well and i got some good compressed brick today..not the best but it works..maybe i can draw up a petition to legalize MMJ in TN and get it passed BEFORE i have to go to court:hubba: ..anywho, i can relax alittle now...and to answer nvthis...this ain't my first rodeo....or my second but it is only a class E felony in TN so i'm not ef'ed


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 6, 2008)

Good stuff man, excellent to hear... I guess no growing during that year, hey


----------



## thief (Nov 6, 2008)

damn no growing for a week wood hurt me bad.. much less the rats haveing my girls ackkkkk..... sory to hear of yer bad luck mann....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 7, 2008)

not for a while.....back to smokin' regs.....dammit!!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 7, 2008)

does anyone have any idea how to start up a petition ??? who/what office do i go to ...i'm not playin' anymore...i'm  so super tired of this crap....good peoples lives and livelyhood put in jeopardy cause a few a holes think they know whats good for you....... i will be the crusader now......my lawyer said to me yesterday that whatever my medical records did not do, my charm will...i don't quite understand exactly what he ment but i'm sure it's a plus for my side......any suggestions ?????


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 7, 2008)

oh,... my lawyer also asked me if i had pics of my grow....just incase the leo tries to submit "more" evidence than they got from me....he says he can't figure out why they only took plants and bongs....


----------



## lyfr (Nov 7, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> does anyone have any idea how to start up a petition ??? who/what office do i go to ...i'm not playin' anymore...i'm so super tired of this crap....good peoples lives and livelyhood put in jeopardy cause a few a holes think they know whats good for you....... i will be the crusader now......my lawyer said to me yesterday that whatever my medical records did not do, my charm will...i don't quite understand exactly what he ment but i'm sure it's a plus for my side......any suggestions ?????


Keep being charming ..I would think norml could hook you up with what info you need to get started passin a MMJ law...but i'm guessin


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 7, 2008)

glad to hear you got things rollin with a lawyer, keep fillin us in as it plays out. if we stop hearin from you will assume the worst. be safe


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 7, 2008)

oooohhhhhh yeah,...i think i'll try them now...right now.....     ....nope.. they said  talk to my lawyer....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 7, 2008)

man....florida has been put on hold.....seems i need to be here for now...how long ??? i'm not sure...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 7, 2008)

i will say this much though,...I  AM NOT GOING TO PRISON....REGARDLESS OF WHAT THE COURTS SAY.....


----------



## Thorn (Nov 7, 2008)

hey puff i think you got a good head inbetween your shoulders! your a good person and I don't see this going very far. does your doctor know you self medicate with smoke?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 7, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey puff i think you got a good head inbetween your shoulders! your a good person and I don't see this going very far. does your doctor know you self medicate with smoke?


all the doctors i saw only wanted to give me pills that messed me up even more...so i stopped seeing them, but i have told every one of them at some point that i self medicate....i once even had a federally appointed doctor testify that "MJ was not the worst thing" for me to do . the uncertainty is hurting me but i'll pull through....at least i have some decent smoke to help my  nerves ......how ironic......


----------



## nvthis (Nov 7, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> ok guys, i hired one of those law firms from the norml site...went and met my lawyer today and he basicly told me not to worry, it'll be a year before i ever see a courtroom...all is going well and i got some good compressed brick today..not the best but it works..maybe i can draw up a petition to legalize MMJ in TN and get it passed BEFORE i have to go to court:hubba: ..anywho, i can relax alittle now...and to answer nvthis...this ain't my first rodeo....or my second but it is only a class E felony in TN so i'm not ef'ed


 
:chuck: YEAH, YOU GET 'EM PUFF!!!  Sorry man, didn't mean nuthin' by it, just sitting in your corner, _'rooting'_ for ya all the way. 
A lot of states still carry archaic mandatory minimum marijuana penalties. So far (luckily) I haven't had a rodeo to go to. I am not young anymore but my luck has held over the years (knockin' on wood..) Guess I'm just a little paranoid... Hell, I even live in Cali and _still_ don't trust no one  Best of luck to ya. And, hey, if I knew you, I sure wouldn't put up with you havin' no brick in a time of need, that's for sure.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

any LEO gonna throw me hassles.. I will throw them my hassles..

who's ready to throw me hassles?  what your wife gonna say? tired and sick of ya bustin' good people for what? nah ya just have no souls.. your family gonna leave you next time you leave them for next bust jobs..  ain't that worth your time?   go home spend time with your family  next day you will thank yourself for not throwing hassles on me or any of us...  do I need to nod and believe you saying "yeah this is wrong and all that"  you are doing it  so quit it.. get a better job that pays you well for your bills and family.. this paycheck from workin with cops only pays your bills.. what left for your family' s food budget? where?   I don't see that coming from cops's paycheck

does that worth your time LEO? ...  jeez just go home.. by the way I got some foods for your kids  care to bring it some to your home?


----------



## Bobo (Nov 8, 2008)

ive got to say that gets a big [email protected]*kn boo sorry dude


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 8, 2008)

nvthis said:
			
		

> :chuck: YEAH, YOU GET 'EM PUFF!!!  Sorry man, didn't mean nuthin' by it, just sitting in your corner, _'rooting'_ for ya all the way.
> A lot of states still carry archaic mandatory minimum marijuana penalties. So far (luckily) I haven't had a rodeo to go to. I am not young anymore but my luck has held over the years (knockin' on wood..) Guess I'm just a little paranoid... Hell, I even live in Cali and _still_ don't trust no one Best of luck to ya. And, hey, if I knew you, I sure wouldn't put up with you havin' no brick in a time of need, that's for sure.


i did'nt take it that way  ...i was just letting you know i'm on top of it..thats all..no harm done


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 8, 2008)

as much as i'm paying this lawyer, i should be fine...he says that the D.A does'nt owe him any favors but they know each other well...i hope that means somthing


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2008)

Lets hope so PUFF MONKEY


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

look like DA is saying "damm puff hired that guy..  man.. that lawyer,  we went back old time..." in that DA's behind of his head something tellin him "dude you gotta loose on puff.. you don't wanna lose your job over little thing hmm?"


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Good Luck Buddy!  I hate the fact that you have to keep going thru this ****.  Your in my thoughts my friend.  *


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 8, 2008)

I hope you saw this thread, before your incident.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29241

PM you seem to be a very personable friendly dude.
I hope you didn't incriminate yourself and nail your own coffin.
all those you got "friendly" with can be turned state witness and etc.

I hope you said nothing and did NOT admit guilt, playing "nice" with johnny law.  IF you said nothing.. you can probably get it thrown out of court.   But
if somehow, you "admited" it because it's 'JUST' weed.  

Believe me, those that made nice with you in the inside, dont give a 
crap about you or  your situation.  They see stuff all day everyday.

Goodluck, it sucks.  Now everyone is in your pockets:  lawyer,  state, county,
urine test co, and everyone else, thats going to nickle and dime you to death.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

puff.. just do what your lawyer says.. and be safe..

pretty simple... (sigh)   I just cleaned my record 4 weeks ago..

no bust  all clean.. in NC I'm require to noifty judge to wipe my records.. now I'm clean...  has one that my dad  MY OWN DAD busted me..with sheriff... man..
and my dad smoke.. that's crazy crap..  now  my dad know  to stay 300 ft away from me and my family... period..  or he gonna have more pvc glues on his skin  and very flammable..   now he has it.. has skin Graffias   he asked for it..


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 8, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> puff.. just do what your lawyer says.. and be safe..
> 
> pretty simple... (sigh) I just cleaned my record 4 weeks ago..
> 
> ...


 
Dont want to rain on your parade, but your records are not clean.
I hope you really dont believe it is.  Trust me.. ITS STILL THERE


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*I think everybody said it all. But I'm just here to offer moral support. You will pull through this buddy I promise. Shouldn't be that being a deal you even said yourself.*


----------

